# Imovie sur Ipad 2



## Mr_Jak (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai du mal à cerner imovie sur ipad 2 et surtout ce que l'on va pouvoir en faire.

Est ce que l'on pourra transférer des projets imovie du mac vers l'ipad 2, continuer le montage sur l'ipad, puis retransférer sur imovie pour le transférer vers iDVD par exemple?

Quid du transfert mac - ipad des projets imovie : par itunes, par imovie ou avec le kit photo donc pas SD card?

Ou bien devra t'on se cantonner aux vidéos filmées avec l'ipad2?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2011)

J'ai les mêmes interrogations. Et pour le moment, les notices d'Apple ne semblent pas très claires sur le sujet.

À mon avis, on en saura plus demain.


----------



## Mr_Jak (11 Mars 2011)

Bon les réponses sont dans les différents articles sur igénération. Les projets imovie iPad sont transférables via itunes et on obtient un fichier .imoviemobile. Cependant celui ci ne peut pas etre ouvert par imovie actuel. Il faudra certainement attendre une mise a jour de la version mac.

Reste a voir la qualité des projets montés sur ipad une fois transféré sur mac.


----------



## rlucien (28 Avril 2011)

Je sors tout juste du genius bar de l'Apple store d'Opéra...ils s'y sont mis à 5 pour monter une usine à gaz qui me permette de transférer mes fichiers mp4 vers mon ipad afin de les utiliser dans Imovie : ouverture des fichiers dans quicktime (PRO), formatage pour Apple TV (?) puis transfert via itunes...je suis donc à la recherche d'une solution plus intuitive, et surtout une solution tout court pour ensuite graver dans iDVD le résultat final...Par avance merci


----------

